# WTB - Vintage "D" cell batteries like these - PAYING TOP DOLLAR



## Balloonatic (Mar 23, 2015)

WANTED TO BUY! Looking for vintage "D" cell batteries, and paying top dollar. If you have any of these or others like them, please write me directly at sgreg22@yahoo.com, PM me, or ring me at (626) 799-0526 in So. California. 

Especially looking for early (1920s - 1945) paper label batteries, but also buying 50s & 60s batteries. Will also buy "C" cells and anything interesting. Will buy one or entire collections.

I have desirable vintage bike parts for trade as well, both pre and post war!

Thanks!!

Justin
Balloonatic O-O


----------



## partsguy (Mar 23, 2015)

I just tossed out some 1970s Radio Shack batteries. Dog Gonnit!


----------



## Balloonatic (Mar 23, 2015)

No worries, thanks for thinking of me. I'm hoping to find earlier ones anyway, but please keep your eyes open when you're out looking for vintage bikes?
Thanks!
Justin


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 23, 2015)

I found these in my Prewar Elgin.  I'm not planning on selling, but I'd like some info on them.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 23, 2015)

Might be too rough, but yours if you want them.
trade only: 1 Mexican Coke (cold), delivery at Monrovia ride


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 23, 2015)

*Old batteries*

Here ya go. Pm if interested. Rob.


----------



## Balloonatic (Mar 23, 2015)

Rustjunkie, done! One Mexican coke... cold, coming up. Hold onto them for me, I'll get 'em at the next ride. SO sorry I missed the recent one, I've been offline, mom's been in the hospital. She's OK and hopefully coming home soon. Please keep me posted on the next Monrovia ride, I'm rarin' to go.

Robertriley, from the tops on your Shurlite batteries, they are likely early 40s. Many, like the Eveready ones above are marked with a "use by" date often stamped on them, so they are easy to date. The chemistry and technique to make batteries was easy enough that many companies made them. Also, many flashlight makers like Niagara, or Homart, etc. made their own with their own label to go in the units they sold. Others bought from Union Carbide and had them labeled with their house label. Some labeled them to go with items they were selling. I have a neat set of "C" cells made to go in cattle prods with depictions of the prod and cattle on them. They were included when you bought the prod. There's not much else to tell about them, Shurlite was a generic brand sold at drug & hardware stores, as were most of the ones in my display.

Schwinn obviously branded some batteries for use in turn signal units and of course headlights, as did Monkey Wards with the Hawthorne battery above. I'm looking through my Sears catalogs to see if Elgin or J.C. Higgins did the same. 

"D" cells debuted in 1920. Many of the early batteries have copywrite dates on them, the Niagara in my photo is dated 1923, and the early paper label Ray-O-Vac is dated 1933 when they were called the French battery company. The early ones have poured glass tops, often with air holes in them and not entirely symmetrical, the late 30s & 40s ones have molded glass tops like Robertriley's Shurlites above.

In the post war era, they look like the Evereadys rollfaster posted above. These are quite common, and I have a box full, but thanks so much for offering, I do appreciate it. I usually only buy this era battery if they are the oddball off brands, or have good colors or are in immaculate condition.

Please keep me in mind when you're taking apart that prewar bike and you find some paper label batteries in them like the Shurlites above, those are what I'm looking for at the moment. Thanks!!


----------



## Balloonatic (Mar 23, 2015)

*Oddball 60s battery*

Here is an example of the postwar 50s -60s batteries I look for.... it's called "Atomgy" and had an atomic bomb explosion depicted. Truly bizarre. Made in Hong Kong. 

The Rocket batteries in my original post are also of this era and made in Hong Kong.


----------



## Balloonatic (Mar 23, 2015)

And here is my current display of prewar cells. The Burgess display is just post war but oddly, I don't have a single Burgess battery. Luckily, they were a major brand and are readily available.


----------



## JOEL (Mar 24, 2015)

I have these items. Possibly more signage.


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 24, 2015)

*You can have this one....*

Removed from a '46 Monark I just bought.




Mike


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't have a big battery collection, nor a cool one, but I do have some clean burgess batteries.
If interested, lmk and I can crawl upstairs to look for a date if that matters.
Chris


----------



## Balloonatic (Mar 26, 2015)

Chris, that's very nice of you, I appreciate it. Actually, the Burgess ones I'm looking for match the one on the header of my display, but I'd still take one or both of yours just to have them. I'll pm you.


----------



## ace (Mar 26, 2015)

Here's some I've found over the years. Make an offer.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 26, 2015)

As usual, there's something nice up ace's sleeve.
Chris


----------



## Balloonatic (Mar 26, 2015)

PM sent, thanks!


----------



## Balloonatic (Apr 1, 2015)

*Thank you ace!*

A BIG *thank you* to Ace! Dude, you worked me out and I appreciate it. One more person to add to some of the truly fine people I have met here on the CABE.
Rock on!


----------



## rodeo1988 (Apr 2, 2015)

pm if still interested


----------



## Balloonatic (Apr 2, 2015)

PM Sent!
Thx


----------



## Balloonatic (Apr 3, 2015)

*Henry ordonez - where are you??!*

Henry Ordonez, you have written to my email address 3 times asking if I'm still buying batteries, and three times I have responded, but don't hear back from you??

Please PM me here to contact me - maybe you are not receiving my responses?

Thanks,
Justin


----------



## Balloonatic (Apr 3, 2015)

*Hey joel!*

Hey Joel,
I may be able to use your Eveready batteries afterall. I tried to PM you but it said you have too many stored messages and must delete some in order to receive more messages?

Please PM me or write me directly at sgreg22@yahoo.com with a price. Might as well send me photos of any other battery signage while you're at it.. couldn't hoit!

Thanks!


----------



## Balloonatic (Apr 5, 2015)

A big THANK YOU to the CABE community for the great response to my wanted ad, there really are some great folks here on the CABE!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 15, 2015)

*Pep Boys Batteries*

Interested in a pair of Pep Boys Batteries? Nice shape- here they are as found


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 2, 2015)

so, what is top dollar?


----------



## kirk thomas (May 14, 2018)

I have these I got out from a light on a bike I picked up today. I have no idea about value of batteries. I saw these and thought of you. This is the best old set I have ever seen. Can you make me an honest offer and they are yours. Let me know what you think I'm not looking for much. Thanks, Kirk


----------



## Glenn Rhein (May 14, 2018)




----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 14, 2018)

I HAVE A COUPLE OF EVEREADYS DATED 1950.
IF YOUR INTERESTED I CAN TAKE PICS!
HAVE YOU RECEIVED ANY BATTERIES IN THE MAIL OR
JUST WANT THEM LOCALLY?


----------



## Hammer (May 15, 2018)

I have some Winchester batteries, the tops look like shotgun shells thought they were neat so I kept them, I never new of any firearms company making batteries, they have been to hell and back so I doubt you would want them in your display, so I thought I'd share!

Aaron


----------



## morton (May 15, 2018)

Who but a bunch of Cabers would save old, acid drenched, useless batteries?  

Here's mine from an old Raleigh.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Wards Guy.. (May 16, 2018)

Interested?


----------



## Cheezer (May 19, 2018)

I have these two Yankee ones








Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jul 25, 2022)

Here’s a different one,


----------

